# A bit of everything :)



## Vonna (Jul 26, 2009)

I haven't posted a pic in a while so hopefully this works.  Just a few photos of some soaps and my "soap room"  




Whipped Soap




Was supposed to have purple swirls in it but obviously didn't work 




Goats milk soap that I just did.  Does it look normal?  Looks really dark to me.




My soap room 




Rebatched soap that I scented with lots of citrus EO's....smelled wonderful...and my gorgeous little helper in the background ♥




Again 




My gorgeous helpers


----------



## Vonna (Jul 26, 2009)

Wow, sorry....got carried away with the photos!!!!


----------



## heyjude (Jul 26, 2009)

Don't ever be sorry for posting photos! 

Enjoyed them all, particularly the shots of your two helpers!   

Jude


----------



## dagmar88 (Jul 26, 2009)

Your little helpers are cute!
Your goatsmilk looks overheated; but as GM is not my thing you'd have to ask an expert  :wink: 
Love the rebatch.


----------



## SimplyE (Jul 26, 2009)

wow!!!  Love all of them!  The GM does look over heated, but should be fine, just a beautiful carmel color!  Love your little helpers  :wink:


----------



## Milla (Jul 26, 2009)

I WANT that whipped soap!!!!  I love it.  It's like a big piece of cake.  What did you scent it with?  I totally want to try that.


----------



## Dixie (Jul 26, 2009)

Love your cute little helpers! Adorable and your soap looks great! Clever idea with the bed/table, did you put a board under the cover?


----------



## Guest (Jul 26, 2009)

Love your pictures .You could never post to many   . Your soap room has a great set up, nice soap too . Your helpers sure are cutie pies.   

Kitn


----------



## Godiva (Jul 26, 2009)

Your soap looks great and your girls are adorable!


----------



## artisan soaps (Jul 26, 2009)

..


----------



## Rosey (Jul 26, 2009)

oh wow! That whipped soap looks awesome! And I love your space!

Your girls are gorgeous!


----------



## topcat (Jul 26, 2009)

Beautiful soap, beautiful girls, beautiful pics!

Tanya


----------



## Vonna (Jul 26, 2009)

Thanks everyone!!  Yeah, my goats milk soap is a little dark but not too bad.  After 24hrs its turned into a medium creamy beige colour so I guess it could've been worse.  

And no Dixie, no board under the cover but thats a good idea   I mostly just use the bed to cure my soap and hold all my goodies.  I do the dirty work in the kitchen or garage


----------



## jarvan (Jul 26, 2009)

Question on the whipped soap? Did you use titanium dioxide to whiten further and did you use a Nizzy recipe? I am curious how you get yours to stay light. I did get mine light this last time, but needed to chill the lye and the oils after blending them. Did your recipe have any OO in it?

BTW, looks great!


----------



## Vonna (Jul 27, 2009)

No Jarvan I didn't use any TD.  It was just really white and creamy.  I actually blended in some purple so it would've been much whiter if I would have left that out.  I did use OO and no it wasn't Nizzy's recipe.  I make lots of angel food cake so I felt right at home with this method!   I chilled my lye in an ice bath for a few minutes but it was still a bit warm.  I used CO, Palm oil, OO, Castor oil, and Lard.  I think it will be an excellent bar of soap.  Can't wait to use them


----------



## dagmar88 (Jul 27, 2009)

jarvan said:
			
		

> Question on the whipped soap? Did you use titanium dioxide to whiten further and did you use a Nizzy recipe?



Normally the solid oils/butters used in whipped soap give a very white result and colors you use will end up pastal looking.

First make your lye solution and let it chill, either by putting it on ice or in the freezer. I then soften my solid oils/butters (75%), whip them, chill, whip while slowly adding the liquid oils (25%, kept in the fridge). Slowly add the lye solution and whip some more. You'll reconise by the constistancy if you'd have to do some more chillin'& wippin'  :wink:


----------



## Vonna (Jul 27, 2009)

Sorry Milla, I just seen that you asked what I scented it with.  It's scented with Spanish Lavender.  Smells divine


----------



## MsBien (Jul 27, 2009)

Beautiful soap and children!
Stacie


----------



## LJA (Jul 28, 2009)

Cute kids, Vonna.    Great soaps 'n stuff too.


----------



## eucalypta (Jul 30, 2009)

Gorgeous! and your girlies too - soooo sweet 

I saw an image in your gallery, black with chunks and a white top : absolutely crazy - I love that.

I hope that you know which one I mean, because I am not allowed to post your pic in my post of course  Would you mind telling me about that (rebatch?) soap? TIA


----------



## Vonna (Jul 30, 2009)

Thanks guys   And I'm sorry eucalypta but I don't think that was me your talking about (the rebatch)   Never made one like that....were you talking about LJA?  Thanks again for the lovely comments


----------

